# 5 lights 2 plants Black Rose :shock:



## pinner420 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## m4s73r (Jul 17, 2016)

Is that Sugar Black Rose?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 17, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Is that Sugar Black Rose?


Black Rose!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 18, 2016)

Did you veg that girl that big under Fluoros?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 18, 2016)

Ya I'm getting some 315s next round.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 18, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Ya I'm getting some 315s next round.


She looks pretty nice to me


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 18, 2016)

1 light mover 2 1/2 conduit clamps on top so I can slide the light mover. Now I need 3 more electrical cards. 2 pulleys.. time to test.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 18, 2016)

Day 1..


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 19, 2016)

What lamps are you running there?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 19, 2016)

Phillips 315 center stage... Sylvania growlux 600s on the parameters.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks good pinner this should give you some great yields


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 21, 2016)

Odd shaped however lots of plant material on this gal. Installed redundant 700 gph Magdrive pump. Liquid cooled burner!


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hydro halos have been working great however I decided to increase the inner rings diameter for a little better flow.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 25, 2016)

Clones from week one took hold. Measuring in at 5.5 inches. They have 8 weeks to get 6'6". Soaked hygroten in compost tea for 24 hours. And here is the music their tuned into.


----------



## Frajola (Jul 25, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Black Rose!


which seed bank pal? Looks great .


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry bud the breeder himself...


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 26, 2016)

Day 8


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 28, 2016)

Shaping up. Almost grew into the 315.. shifted gears from transition to bloom.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## pinner420 (Jul 29, 2016)

Light rail wheels replaced. 100k btu  heat exchanger. Fully operational.


----------



## cocoherd (Jul 29, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Light rail wheels replaced. 100k btu  heat exchanger. Fully operational. View attachment 3744717


Wow i can't believe this, you're using exactly what i have been envisioning for quite some time. Please elaborate on how you made it or better yet, this deserves it's own thread to be honest. 
Have you been successfully using it before, how many lights does it cool?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 29, 2016)

Just my 2715 watts. In winter I hooked it to the liquid cooled burner tank. I paid 1200 for it. Way over kill but I like it.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 29, 2016)

I bought it from a place called the axeman.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2016)

pinner you're a genius that stuff is diabolical there is nota doubt in my mind you'll make it work quite well


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 29, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> pinner you're a genius that stuff is diabolical there is nota doubt in my mind you'll make it work quite well


Looking down the barrel of a personal best...


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lost a pump last night... my 1/4 inch auto float valve got plugged up and the pump that runs 24hrs burnt up. Replaced float with half inch and activated backup pump off 1/4 timer to primary. Lost a little turgor preasure so did a foliar and put in 26 gallons and perked back online in less than 5 minutes or so. Close one..


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## pinner420 (Aug 2, 2016)

Day 15


----------



## cocoherd (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey thanks for the video, nothing like a video to show plants if you ask me. If you make another one in the not to distant future, can you include a glimpse of the heat exchanger in action .


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I bought it from a place called the axeman.


Link?


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 5, 2016)

They don't have much for a Web site but they are a great store. http://m.axmen.com/


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> They don't have much for a Web site but they are a great store. http://m.axmen.com/


Wait- thought you got the heat exchanger from them? Or not?


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ya their old school walked in the old fashioned brick and mortar. Salesman helped me assemble custom specs. Their real pros. Got tired of the 6 inch heat exchanger connections failing. They heat a massive warehouse with these very effectively..


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## pinner420 (Aug 7, 2016)

This is my link to vertical inspiration. I can't say how many times I've read it. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=181239


----------



## Frajola (Aug 7, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Light rail wheels replaced. 100k btu  heat exchanger. Fully operational. View attachment 3744717


I would lov if u could send me the references of that equipment, like brand name and also about the railings, is that I 'm going to change my set up for vert and also have a few others crazy ideas that I have to try u know. Thank u friend.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 7, 2016)

I will roll up there as I'm going to get one for my greenhouse too. There's enough spare heat from the burner tank to heat the green house fully. They open on Tuesday so I'll get back at both of you guys with the particulars on getting your hands on them. If you have a really hard core wood burning alternative energy store in your area you may be able to source it locally too.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Tuesday's weekly photo. And subliminal message.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 9, 2016)

clones are officially 5000 ml high!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Tuesday's weekly photo. And subliminal message.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753242


I think Audioslave just found themselves a new fan. Dig that! 

Plants look good, how do you plan to train them?


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think Audioslave just found themselves a new fan. Dig that!
> 
> Plants look good, how do you plan to train them?


Pretty low tech. I don't top because I use so many points of light the plant doesn't require it or so I think; however, redistributing the hormones may have some advantage just haven't tried it. I put in a 6' stake and clip it now and again. I typically delarf the stem about a hand width or so from the main stalk. Depending on if I need separation I'll use S hooks coupled together to create separation if need be. That practice has faded now that I've switched to cutting edge as my feeding regiment. There's enough weight in week 4ish to merely tweak the branch a tad to hold a desired position.. I put boat cleats on the wall for the occasional tie up.!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Pretty low tech. I don't top because I use so many points of light the plant doesn't require it or so I think; however, redistributing the hormones may have some advantage just haven't tried it. I put in a 6' stake and clip it now and again. I typically delarf the stem about a hand width or so from the main stalk. Depending on if I need separation I'll use S hooks coupled together to create separation if need be. That practice has faded now that I've switched to cutting edge as my feeding regiment. There's enough weight in week 4ish to merely tweak the branch a tad to hold a desired position.. I put boat cleats on the wall for the occasional tie up.!!!!


I've taken to topping mine, it seems to send the hormones to the limbs more evenly.

I'll be watching to see how things progress, it's looking good so far for sure.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 11, 2016)

10"x20" fully automatic no power prototype beta 1.0 proof of concept mini capillary garden . Testing for a week. 2 Italian basil's 2 Thai sweet basil's 2 mint and a random apocalyptic tomato. If concept is valid limiting factors are any size Reservoir or flat can be utilized. Using black gold soil and tap water. ~ "life's a garden dig it"


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 16, 2016)

27


----------



## darkzero (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing then end result didn't know u had a log


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 17, 2016)

darkzero said:


> Looking forward to seeing then end result didn't know u had a log


Welcome aboard... black Rose isn't a real heavy producer I've been trying break 25z barrier with her and think it's coming... I can't get far enough back to photograph the first one. I was surprised at how the plants responded by taking two out of the space. I'm gonna pop a Gallatin green bean. It's a local cross that throws down heavy and potent.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 17, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Welcome aboard... black Rose isn't a real heavy producer I've been trying break 25z barrier with her and think it's coming... I can't get far enough back to photograph the first one. I was surprised at how the plants responded by taking two out of the space. I'm gonna pop a Gallatin green bean. It's a local cross that throws down heavy and potent.


Nice cant wait to see u break that 25z, atm I just found a male ssog so ima cross some sweet cheese and my s1 with it and the female ssog, the last cheeses and the ssog female are clones funny thing about it all the plants I have in flower is female


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 19, 2016)

My youngest said hey dad I'm gonna run an experiment. Boom underwater kratky is born. Basil growing in a jar in the perifial of the t5s just tap water...


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## gr865 (Aug 25, 2016)

Subbed, looking good bud, bitch of a plant!
GR


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3768228 View attachment 3768229


Nice! Love the colors on those buds!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 5, 2016)

Popped a tranformer.. shit.
..


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 5, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Popped a tranformer.. shit.
> ..


Oh damn, how much power were you pulling?


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 5, 2016)

Well it was mid day and it was my neighbor 2 doors up. I don't run during the day so I knew it wasn't me.... it's quite the ordeal when they explode though.. surprisingly power guys were here in 15 minutes and fixed within the hour so not bad for a labor day.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 8, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3768228 View attachment 3768229


Yummy yummy. Look at the colour!!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 8, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Well it was mid day and it was my neighbor 2 doors up. I don't run during the day so I knew it wasn't me.... it's quite the ordeal when they explode though.. surprisingly power guys were here in 15 minutes and fixed within the hour so not bad for a labor day.


Yikes. I've been running a backup, but its only enough to run my pumps etc. No way near enough for my lights. Definitely paid itself off over this winter. Had a few blackouts


----------



## darkzero (Sep 8, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3768228 View attachment 3768229


she is beautiful


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 8, 2016)

Finalized cutting-edge formula


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## pinner420 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## pinner420 (Sep 12, 2016)

That little contraption cleaned my power up 30%


----------



## zep_lover (Sep 21, 2016)

grow is looking good.great choice of music too!saw red sun rising twice this year.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 21, 2016)

Been on the scissors for days.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2016)

Stoked about my new mix. Thicker and more vibrant....


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 22, 2016)

Here is the next round.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## pinner420 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## kiwipaulie (Nov 8, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> That little contraption cleaned my power up 30%


Wow that's quite a bit


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 8, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3823485


Hey, bro, looking good, but I think you are slightly overwatered from what I can see of your mid-to-lower leaves. Not trying to call you out on anything, just trying to look out.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 8, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Here is the next round.View attachment 3811376


Oh, shit, that's right! You're running a T5 like RM3! That's awesome, bro! Good shit! Really impressed by it!


----------



## darkzero (Nov 8, 2016)

Can't wait to see how these turn out


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## pinner420 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hum tea brewing . ..


----------



## Michiganjesse (Nov 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> That little contraption cleaned my power up 30%


How much was that static electrical thing


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 21, 2016)

Sized to fit... 120 water $200.00 _ 240 Watt $240.00 1 phase $1300.00 or 3 phase.. I'm an energy consultant so I can hook up up. 3 year warranty on small ones 10 years on bigger ones.


----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 22, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3836469
> Hum tea brewing . ..


you running that in dwc?


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm just at the 24 hour brew mark... they say you can... I've never tried it. 
A. load up brew ball and run for 2 weeks in system.
B. 1 gallon tea to 50 of water.

I have my reservations on A. and believe B. is feasible.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 23, 2016)

At Denver international . .. enrout to elpaso.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 23, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> At Denver international . .. enrout to elpaso.


Lol I was in Denver today, too-


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## sallygram (Dec 1, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> This is my link to vertical inspiration. I can't say how many times I've read it. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=181239


I have been up all damn night reading this post and figureing the changes I am going to make. Thank you


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

sallygram said:


> I have been up all damn night reading this post and figureing the changes I am going to make. Thank you


I read Heath years ago, good stuff.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

The whole truth is that Heath Robinson's grows got me started on vertical gardening!


----------



## sallygram (Dec 2, 2016)

When I set up my room (after a 25 year hiatus), I almost took the reflectors off and went vert, I decided to hold off until I had a few good grows. Then I started to read some of your posts and figureing out surface area covered by light one night and ended up switching the whole flower room all around in mid grow. My next big change is going to be CMH. Thanks!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

sallygram said:


> When I set up my room (after a 25 year hiatus), I almost took the reflectors off and went vert, I decided to hold off until I had a few good grows. Then I started to read some of your posts and figureing out surface area covered by light one night and ended up switching the whole flower room all around in mid grow. My next big change is going to be CMH. Thanks!


Skip the CMH and just go straight to LED. Even if you do it in stages.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Skip the CMH and just go straight to LED. Even if you do it in stages.


I believe that LED's should work fine in a vert grow, but I don't think any one makes panel for vert yet. I have not seen any thing, I have a ida how it would work thought.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I believe that LED's should work fine in a vert grow, but I don't think any one makes panel for vert yet. I have not seen any thing, I have a ida how it would work thought.


I don't have to believe, I've proven it.


----------



## sallygram (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I don't have to believe, I've proven it.


COB? or just a high end regular light?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

sallygram said:


> COB? or just a high end regular light?


I'm running COB LED.

http://rollitup.org/t/club-vert-led.928128/


----------



## gr865 (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I don't have to believe, I've proven it.


TTy, 
I have only used the CLW SS400 in a convention horizonal grow, pentration was lacking. I did do a 6 plants sort of SOG, flowered two week old clones in 4 gallon Hempy buckets. That was a better grow.
The heat sink, I think that is what it is called that DesertHydro posted,
headed in the right direction




.

Looks like that would be a good starting point.
Since I know very little about LED mechanics, and especially COB's, if I a correct the individual diodes are affixed to the heat sink. My LED lights are 5W x 80 lights, and it has is fan driven cooling.
Do you have a website with a simple tutorial on constructing an LED fixture. Would be interesting, 
Just want to learn a bit about them.
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

gr865 said:


> TTy,
> I have only used the CLW SS400 in a convention horizonal grow, pentration was lacking. I did do a 6 plants sort of SOG, flowered two week old clones in 4 gallon Hempy buckets. That was a better grow.
> The heat sink, I think that is what it is called that DesertHydro posted,
> headed in the right direction
> ...


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 2, 2016)

sallygram said:


> I have been up all damn night reading this post and figureing the changes I am going to make. Thank you


So only changes are ionic is iron deficient. now days and I currently run mills for veg and ces for Bloom. I have some Jack herar  x NL brewing in veg and a nice side by side of ebb N flow vs rdwc.. same strain same birthday.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 2, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I'm just at the 24 hour brew mark... they say you can... I've never tried it.
> A. load up brew ball and run for 2 weeks in system.
> B. 1 gallon tea to 50 of water.
> 
> I have my reservations on A. and believe B. is feasible.


And what benefit is it said to bring?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 2, 2016)

Well once bitten twice shy with anything og in my soup. I've been pouring it in over the top at full concentrate. can't really say I'm seeing any results positive or negative at this point.. still paranoid about it. think I'll run it in a separate system instead of half assing it.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 3, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> And what benefit is it said to bring?


http://www.bestseedbank.com/microbes-magic-behind-monster-yields/


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 5, 2016)

Bought an ro machine ph went from 6.2 to 3.5 and all I hear are horrible stories about ph up. takes 3ml/gal of mad farmer ph up to get in range. any thoughts? packing on..


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Bought an ro machine ph went from 6.2 to 3.5 and all I hear are horrible stories about ph up. takes 3ml/gal of mad farmer ph up to get in range. any thoughts? packing on..View attachment 3846132


Try using a mix of RO with your tapwater. Most of what it removes is calcium, which buffers pH up.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Try using a mix of RO with your tapwater. Most of what it removes is calcium, which buffers pH up.


So logical. Will do!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## ☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow what a gorgeous plant dude! Good shiit way to go!! Looks so damn nice!!! I gotta try that strain... What's the smell like?


----------



## gr865 (Dec 7, 2016)

☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ said:


> Wow what a gorgeous plant dude! Good shiit way to go!! Looks so damn nice!!! I gotta try that strain... What's the smell like?



Under arms smell, cannabis has fragrance! LOL

GR


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2016)

☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ said:


> Wow what a gorgeous plant dude! Good shiit way to go!! Looks so damn nice!!! I gotta try that strain... What's the smell like?


I feed them sugaree for an atp supplement so slight blueberry sexy as hell.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2016)

Gearing up for a seed run in 4 weeks


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Try using a mix of RO with your tapwater. Most of what it removes is calcium, which buffers pH up.


After running 60 gallons through the ph is normal, so attributing it to new filter mojo.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

You are killing pinner420!

Did you buy the Black Rose seeds online?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> You are killing pinner420!
> 
> Did you buy the Black Rose seeds online?


Heath personally sent them to me as testers of his f6.. 7 years ago.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Heath personally sent them to me as testers of his f6.. 7 years ago.


Nice!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice!!


If you were local I would try to trade genetics with you to get some of that.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> If you were local I would try to trade genetics with you to get some of that.


I have some pollen so I'm gonna cross her with Jack herer x nl13.. and do a back cross f9 run.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I have some pollen so I'm gonna cross her with Jack herer x nl13.. and do a back cross f9 run.View attachment 3850623


NL13 would be NLx Apollo 13?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> NL13 would be NLx Apollo 13?


Nl13 goes back to the 80s that I know of and not sure that the jack herer actually needs that designation as I think he used that nl13 extensively to create his name sake. haven't really looked to deeply past the first Google resultimate however my buddy has been at it since the 80s and keeps good track..


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Nl13 goes back to the 80s that I know of and not sure that the jack herer actually needs that designation as I think he used that nl13 extensively to create his name sake. haven't really looked to deeply past the first Google resultimate however my buddy has been at it since the 80s and keeps good track..


Was just a guess based on the name. What is the NL13 like?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Was just a guess based on the name. What is the NL13 like?


Must be some good stuff most breeders mix her in with just about everything.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Must be some good stuff most breeders mix her in with just about everything.


Those old school breeds are the basis for so much good stuff


----------



## platt (Dec 13, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I'm just at the 24 hour brew mark... they say you can... I've never tried it.
> A. load up brew ball and run for 2 weeks in system.
> B. 1 gallon tea to 50 of water.
> 
> I have my reservations on A. and believe B. is feasible.


.not more than 15h for teas & inoculants at roomtemps
.soak the compost for no more than 4h
.no air pumps needed in your setup. welcome to riu^


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 13, 2016)

platt said:


> .not more than 15h for teas & inoculants at roomtemps
> .soak the compost for no more than 4h
> .no air pumps needed in your setup. welcome to riu^


In my primary room I utilize an awol oxygen generator at 1on/4off as it draws 13 amps at 120volts. water falls Cary the rest of the DO responsibility. I'm gonna test in a side room as I'm looking at a personal best at the moment. the camera can't see it but with lights on she's glistening like diamonds the trichs are beautiful. It's a hard lesson but many notions that get the green light from other substrates other than dwc just don't mesh so it's better to test on a single plant. I've found lots of propaganda but not A good thread to back it.


----------



## platt (Dec 15, 2016)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC344546/ 
http://www.dennislab.net/uploads/2/0/5/8/20581472/hirsch_et_al._2013._do_root_exudates_exert_more_influence_on_rhizosphere_bacterial_community_structure_than_other_rhizodeposits.pdf
http://pub.epsilon.slu.se/11393/1/rosberg_ak_140804.pdf


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 17, 2016)

Trichs clear. -13 outside. Good morning. Yuge.


----------



## bagg0s (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh my...beautiful!!!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 20, 2016)

Stir pump in top off rez wasn't enough added aquarium heater in a 1on 4 off to keep that pesky ice out.. 20 gallon loss. Oops.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 22, 2016)

3 hydrogen burners later I can say they are shit...


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 26, 2016)

Trichs coming into range... Wednesday chop. Definitely bumping uncle johns blend from 5mls to 10 on next go.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 26, 2016)

This is my second run using CES biggest and best by a long shot. Only started mixing appropriately at week 3 after i bought a 50 gallon barrel and a 265 gph pump for stirring.
1ml bulletproof SI mix 5 min
6ml micro mix 5 min til week 6 cut to 3.5
12 Ml Bloom
10 ml ujb
5 ml plant amp
1 ml mag amp
10 ml sugaree start week 3 throughout

I absolutely do not fuck with ph.


----------



## rshackleferd (Dec 27, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I have some pollen so I'm gonna cross her with Jack herer x nl13.. and do a back cross f9 run.View attachment 3850623


Very impressive plant, leafs are perfect.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Slight manganese diff at the end; hence the double up of ujb.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 28, 2016)

To cold in the garage so I built a weed fort to cut my way out of to stay warm! Feel like a kid again.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> To cold in the garage so I built a weed fort to cut my way out of to stay warm! Feel like a kid again.View attachment 3862942


I would love to get my hands on that strain/cut!
It looks so nice!

I trimmed in a shed in summer once and it was brutal


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I would love to get my hands on that strain/cut!
> It looks so nice!
> 
> I trimmed in a shed in summer once and it was brutal


If it's too hot for you to trim, it's too hot for the product as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If it's too hot for you to trim, it's too hot for the product as well.


Yeah it was a weird time and I had to go outside to trim it in the shed.
I took it back inside after the trim. It was KC Mango and it smelled STRONG!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah it was a weird time and I had to go outside to trim it in the shed.
> I took it back inside after the trim. It was KC Mango and it smelled STRONG!!!


That's because the heat was evaporating the terpenes.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's because the heat was evaporating the terpenes.


Thats true, but the wife made me trim it outside because it smelled like rotten fruit and vomit really strong.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah it was a weird time and I had to go outside to trim it in the shed.
> I took it back inside after the trim. It was KC Mango and it smelled STRONG!!!


I've tried I think it was years ago KC Orange or BrAins. Lol... KC is all I recall but it was grown in norcal outdoor very tasty.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I've tried I think it was years ago KC Orange or BrAins. Lol... KC is all I recall but it was grown in norcal outdoor very tasty.


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mango/KC_Brains_Holland/

I got mine as clones from El Camino Wellness in Sac 6 yrs ago when they were still around


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 31, 2016)

Little Saturday bud porn. Should be skiing...


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 31, 2016)

Newest gadget for developing roots between net pot base to the lid. HPA retrofit.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Damn dude that looks tasty as hell!!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Damn dude that looks tasty as hell!!


2 days and first half of the first plant is trimmed. My eyes are bleeding purple.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> 2 days and first half of the first plant is trimmed. My eyes are bleeding purple.


I have honestly never smoked purple buds, plenty of plants with colored leaves though.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have honestly never smoked purple buds, plenty of plants with colored leaves though.


I use sugaree as an ATP supplement thats extracted from blueberry esters. The smell casts a spell before fully cured.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I use sugaree as an ATP supplement thats extracted from blueberry esters. The smell casts a spell before fully cured.


Have you tried with and without t see the difference?
I have used Molasses and all I noticed was ants lol


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## pinner420 (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Have you tried with and without t see the difference?
> I have used Molasses and all I noticed was ants lol


I used to be an ionic guy. I was getting 1.5 per plant. Not as tasty or smelly. My first run with CES was 1.7. My gut tells me based on how many layers of my rack are filled this run is going to surpass that. Gonna be posting heath style numbers...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I used to be an ionic guy. I was getting 1.5 per plant. Not as tasty or smelly. My first run with CES was 1.7. My gut tells me based on how many layers of my rack are filled this run is going to surpass that. Gonna be posting heath style numbers...


Anxiously awaiting the results esp the smoke report!


----------



## Moishe (Jan 1, 2017)

Where are you sticking the pump in your system? I'm still trying to finish laying out my HP/LP setup and am wondering what I need as far as inlet pressure or if just ensuring the inlet chamber is constantly flooded is enough... Anyways, any advice is appreciated, and as I start to bring my gear together, I'll share what I find.
Regardless, great work, and I'll be subbed for this ride



pinner420 said:


> Newest gadget for developing roots between net pot base to the lid. HPA retrofit.View attachment 3865167


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Moishe said:


> Where are you sticking the pump in your system? I'm still trying to finish laying out my HP/LP setup and am wondering what I need as far as inlet pressure or if just ensuring the inlet chamber is constantly flooded is enough... Anyways, any advice is appreciated, and as I start to bring my gear together, I'll share what I find.
> Regardless, great work, and I'll be subbed for this ride


Out side my room by the master fill barrell. My theory after reading 6 failed hpa threads is my hybrid theory will reduce nute demand and managing it with rdwc specs should give me the best of both worlds. I still have to order pressure tank nozzles and timer from multiponics.com


----------



## Moishe (Jan 1, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Out side my room by the master fill barrell. My theory after reading 6 failed hpa threads is my hybrid theory will reduce nute demand and managing it with rdwc specs should give me the best of both worlds. I still have to order pressure tank nozzles and timer from multiponics.com


I'd say that's a brilliant plan. I also know that a few people with the Aquatec pumps running 2+ minute off cycles will just ignore the accumulator/solenoids all together and give the pumphead some feed pressure just by keeping it below the reservoir waterline. Are you planning on running this off your regular res? Assuming you run a pretty clean nutrient program and all. I've also been advised to run a sediment filter before the inline filter, otherwise they'll cake up rather quickly. I'm sure you've thought ahead, but I wanna see what you can do with this shit. I'm all sorts of excited to see where this goes.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 10, 2017)

Br1 32zs br2 39zs 7 years and finally broke the 2 lb per plant barrier. Still know I can do a touch better as its coming with my next heavy hitter.... God help me when I get some cobs... seed run coming up so here it comes BR x Jackherrrer..... purple heavyweight...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Moishe (Jan 11, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Br1 32zs br2 39zs 7 years and finally broke the 2 lb per plant barrier. Still know I can do a touch better as its coming with my next heavy hitter.... God help me when I get some cobs... seed run coming up so here it comes BR x Jackherrrer..... purple heavyweight...


2017 is going to be a good year...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 11, 2017)

Room is cleaned out. Lit off two bug bombs. Waiting two days and will spray down with 35% h202 and then a heavy dose of azamax on all inner and out regions of the room. New 315 is arriving and getting a new burner. I'll turn it back on in two days after all the mods are complete. I'll start a new thread just for the new strain and will endevor to be better about a weekly photo.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ready to receive new bulb. Rewired. Taped. Painted lids. Hung new burner. Calibrated and ready for the h202 bath. Moved system 6 inches to the left. Clear for takeoff.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Treated tupur bag to -13 degrees for 4 days so any bugs should be dead.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Treated tupur bag to -13 degrees for 4 days so any bugs should be dead.


I've had no such problems with it.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've had no such problems with it.


Me either I'm just wierd about bringing anything from the store into the lab... VERY HAPPY WITH IT. increased aroma trichs and the purple is deeper coupled with way denser nugs.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Treated tupur bag to -13 degrees for 4 days so any bugs should be dead.


Where did you do that?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 15, 2017)

On my porch in Montana.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> On my porch in Montana.


Haha Ive never experienced temps like that except the deep freeze at McDonalds as a teen


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's the new thread for jhxnl13

https://www.rollitup.org/t/13-fanleaves.930271/#post-13278760


----------



## darkzero (Jan 15, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> On my porch in Montana.


Well dam looking forward to your next grow


----------



## nhuem (Jan 16, 2017)

grow is looking good.great choice of music too!


----------



## sallygram (Jan 18, 2017)

Congratulations on the 2# per plant. I appreciate that you put so many details in your posts, I feel one day I too will be a jedi master by copying you. I miss growing in a cold climate, there is nothing better then to come in from a -18 day and work on your garden.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 19, 2017)

sallygram said:


> Congratulations on the 2# per plant. I appreciate that you put so many details in your posts, I feel one day I too will be a jedi master by copying you. I miss growing in a cold climate, there is nothing better then to come in from a -18 day and work on your garden.


For sure it's my happy place. So many great resources here at RIU. Feel free to call in anytime...


----------



## cricketkush (Mar 9, 2017)

i own a company that makes fully self operational hydroponic boxes, as well as my own organic nutrients that come with an injection system. It can be programmed for what ever nutrient profile you need with 6 separate lines, base model comes with a 1200 watt cob led full spec and a 400 watt led cob full spec for a flowering chamber and a veg chamber. The controls for the nutrients and the lights is on an inside pannel with Bluetooth capability's, in case you gotta go on vaca and dont wanna let you babies die , the water is run once a week threw a coconut reverse o carbon filter which then balances your ph and brings your ppm to 0, allowing you to re use your water making it eco friendly !!!! my company is called everything under the sun organics, we make covert grow boxes that can look like anything from a dresser to a tv to a regular fridge or cabinet, any design you can think of we will build for you! if you know anyone or would like one your self lmk


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 9, 2017)

cricketkush said:


> i own a company that makes fully self operational hydroponic boxes, as well as my own organic nutrients that come with an injection system. It can be programmed for what ever nutrient profile you need with 6 separate lines, base model comes with a 1200 watt cob led full spec and a 400 watt led cob full spec for a flowering chamber and a veg chamber. The controls for the nutrients and the lights is on an inside pannel with Bluetooth capability's, in case you gotta go on vaca and dont wanna let you babies die , the water is run once a week threw a coconut reverse o carbon filter which then balances your ph and brings your ppm to 0, allowing you to re use your water making it eco friendly !!!! my company is called everything under the sun organics, we make covert grow boxes that can look like anything from a dresser to a tv to a regular fridge or cabinet, any design you can think of we will build for you! if you know anyone or would like one your self lmk


Do you have a website.


----------



## cricketkush (Mar 9, 2017)

im not good with computers, just started using them actually. i will have a website very soon just started m company as an llc this year tho.


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 9, 2017)

You better jump on this one @pinner420


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 12, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> This is my link to vertical inspiration. I can't say how many times I've read it. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=181239


Wow heath is amazing


----------



## tatonka (Jan 17, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Little Saturday bud porn. Should be skiing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At THE Station


----------



## SherriJamison (Jun 19, 2018)

looking nice


----------



## SherriJamison (Jun 19, 2018)

looking nice


----------

